# I'm worried about keeping my golden cool.



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you have AC?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

It's actually pretty simple. keep cold water available with a ice pack and water bottle or 2 in a lunch ******. I also give a frozen raw bone when they are out in the heat. As they are chewing on it, they will be breathing in the cold from the bone. plus keeping the tongue cool. Dog don't sweat, they pant to cool the body but if they are in the heat they take in the hot air and can heat up even faster. Keeping frozen things to chew on and cold water if walking, hiking is the best options. Also, nothing better to get a large 5qt stainless water bowl and fill with water and ice.

NEVER EVER shave a Golden or double coated breed. It ruins the coat more each time you shave them and it will make them hotter, not cooler. The coat insulates from the heat as much as the cold. What you should do is shell the belly. What this means is you shave the belly area and inside the back legs up to the rid cage. When a dog lays down on a cool surface, that will cool the body similar to how people will run cold water on their wrists to coll their body quickly. This is why he is digging up the dirt and laying in it. There are a lot of veins and blood vessels near the nipple areas so laying on a cool surface will coll the blood running through their bodies. So shaving the belly allow for no insulation to the cool surface.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Just remember you have a double coated dog so DON'T shave them! That undercoat may appear to be making them hot but it's more like a wet suit for you dog. This layer helps them to stay cool as much as it keeps them warm. 
My girls prefer the hardwoods over the rug or carpet too, keep cool water available at all time. Limit your walks to early morning and late night when summer arrives... grass is better than concrete as the ground isn't as hot  
I live in TX, it gets hot... just remember if the street is too hot for you to walk on barefoot... it's too hot


----------



## tomemiller3 (May 28, 2020)

Megora said:


> Do you have AC?


I do have AC but usually just turn it on for sleeping. It doesn't get too warm in the house, maybe around 72° but sometimes he does still seem hot. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomemiller3 (May 28, 2020)

Maggie'sVoice said:


> It's actually pretty simple. keep cold water available with a ice pack and water bottle or 2 in a lunch ******. I also give a frozen raw bone when they are out in the heat. As they are chewing on it, they will be breathing in the cold from the bone. plus keeping the tongue cool. Dog don't sweat, they pant to coll the body but if they are in the heat they take it the hot air and can heat up even faster. Keeping frozen things to chew on and cold water if walking, hiking is the best options. Also, nothing better to get a large 5qt stainless water bowl and fill with water and ice.
> 
> NEVER EVER shave a Golden or double coated breed. It ruins the coat more each time you shave them and it will make them hotter, not cooler. The coat insulates from the heat as much as the cold. What you should do is shell the belly. What this means is you shave the belly area and inside the back legs up to the rid cage. When a dog lays down on a cool surface, that will cool the body similar to how people will run cold water on their wrists to coll their body quickly. This is why he is digging up the dirt and laying in it. There are a lot of veins and blood vessels near the nipple areas so laying on a cool surface will coll the blood running through their bodies. So shaving the belly allow for no insulation to the cool surface.


Thanks. Lots of good info. I will ask a groomer about shaving his underside. I am a guardian of this dog for a breeder who plans to show him so I will ask if it's okay to shave his underside. 

Other than frozen raw bones are there other frozen treats I can give him to keep him cool?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Mine is panting like crazy right now as we live in Iowa. Its 80 degrees and you would think shes in a sauna. Funny thing is she is inside right now where it is 67. 
Offer water, frozen kongs etc


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

tomemiller3 said:


> I do have AC but usually just turn it on for sleeping. It doesn't get too warm in the house, maybe around 72° but sometimes he does still seem hot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have a little powerful fan which I set up for the dogs at night. They typically sprawl out in front of it. 

Our house - we try to keep at about 68.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

tomemiller3 said:


> Thanks. Lots of good info. I will ask a groomer about shaving his underside. I am a guardian of this dog for a groomer who plans to show him so I will ask if it's okay to shave his underside.


I can tell you straight up that we do NOT shave anything on the dogs - especially if they will be shown. That's a huge nono.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

tomemiller3 said:


> Thanks. Lots of good info. I will ask a groomer about shaving his underside. I am a guardian of this dog for a groomer who plans to show him so I will ask if it's okay to shave his underside.
> 
> Other than frozen raw bones are there other frozen treats I can give him to keep him cool?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Freeze anything. Take a plush toy, soak it and put it in a ziplock bag and toss it in the freezer then let him chomp away at it. Do it with 2 or 3 if you want to.


----------



## tomemiller3 (May 28, 2020)

Megora said:


> I can tell you straight up that we do NOT shave anything on the dogs - especially if they will be shown. That's a huge nono.


Oops I accidently typed groomer I meant breeder. I edited it now. I can see why they wouldn't want the underside shaved though I will leave that alone. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Get a floor fan it will really help, and he will love it, you can place it in the kitchen as he likes to stay there on the cool tiles. also like the others said, fresh cold water available at all times, ice cubes are a nice bonus. 

I'd also use a rake and brush through his fur to remove any loose undercoat weekly to help him stay cooler and 'lighter', vs shaving which is a big no no!

I live in Singapore and its hot.. 24/7! so my A/C gets switched on all night and late afternoon when the heat really kicks in as well. 

Also another product you could check out is one of those dog cooling mats that are pressure activate. they have cooling gel inside so when your dog steps on them its cools down. they aren't expensive, however if your dog likes to chew their beds then I'd skip that as they could puncture the mat with their teeth and cause the gel to leak.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Here are some products you can check out: Shade Cloth & Dog Cooling Products - Clean Run

Clean Run caters to the Agility crowd (so dogs running hard outside) and usually choose the best products to sell on their site. My dogs have the Cool Pet Pad for sleeping on in the warn weather (only use inside, not outside).

You can also freeze treats (including fruits and veggies) into a container filled with water for the dog to lick at all day (Google "doggy ice block treats").

Or you can smear a licky mat with something yummy (yogurt, wet food, peanut butter, etc.) and freeze that for a long lasting, cooling treat.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I live in Missouri. Our Goldens can handle it up to 76 degrees in our air conditioned home. Our male with the thickest fur, sleeps in the bathroom close to the commode at night, it is cold to the touch, which suits him fine. During the day he is on the wooden floor or sleeping next to one of our floor vents with the A/C blowing on him. Our other Golden tolerates the 76 temp just fine. When the humidity gets high, we do have a large window fan we put out in the family room. Both the dogs enjoy this area during those times. 

When we take them out in the yard, we make sure that water and shade is available. Walks go early morning or late evening, on cooler days. If it is over 80, we do not walk the dogs.

Good Luck


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just please make sure you walk him early in the morning or after the sun has set -- and watch the temperature and humidity. My cut off is 80 also and I won't even do that if it feels muggy out. Even that is dependent on the age and health of the dog. It sounds like you are at least aware. I see so many people here in South Carolina walking and even running their dogs when it is way too hot outside to do so. 

We keep the bedroom at 66 to 68 at night. I know that's chilly, but the dogs love it. We also keep the ceiling fan on. If that's not feasible, the fan idea sounds like a good one. My dogs love ice. We have almost crushed ice which comes from the ice machine and they act like it's a treat. 

There are cooling mats too. I have limestone in my rear foyer for flooring and it stays cool year around. The dogs love it. 

Is there anywhere you could let him swim when it's too hot to walk?


----------



## tomemiller3 (May 28, 2020)

diane0905 said:


> Just please make sure you walk him early in the morning or after the sun has set -- and watch the temperature and humidity. My cut off is 80 also and I won't even do that if it feels muggy out. Even that is dependent on the age and health of the dog. It sounds like you are at least aware. I see so many people here in South Carolina walking and even running their dogs when it is way too hot outside to do so.
> 
> We keep the bedroom at 66 to 68 at night. I know that's chilly, but the dogs love it. We also keep the ceiling fan on. If that's not feasible, the fan idea sounds like a good one. My dogs love ice. We have almost crushed ice which comes from the ice machine and they act like it's a treat.
> 
> ...


Yes thankfully one thing MN does not lack is lakes. I plan on taking him swimming pretty soon it sounds like fun. I bought a floating throw for him to swim after. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomemiller3 (May 28, 2020)

I'm not sure if he likes fans blowing on him he seems to move away from fans I have around the house. I did buy a cooling mat that should show up in a couple days. I have also been keeping the walks to early morning and evenings. Thanks for all the great advice. Glad to know others are experiencing the same things. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowrose3502 (Jun 15, 2009)

tomemiller3 said:


> Oops I accidently typed groomer I meant breeder. I edited it now. I can see why they wouldn't want the underside shaved though I will leave that alone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Best advice is refer to the breeder as to what they want you to do. A sani-cut is good. It is done around the anal area to keep that area clean. I groom my own field coated goldens. Just feet, ears and tail.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I live in E Texas so it's not only HOT... it's humid. Humidity can be a double edge sword. If you are in the shade with a little breeze it can be a help. If you are i the sun it's stifling like a sauna! My girls have no problem with the heat. I NEVER leave my dogs in the car.... Ever! 

My girls have extremely heavy coats and shed like crazy in the spring but they are house dogs, year around. I have lots of shade and grass is green but no one stays out unless I'm out there too. It it's too hot for me, it's too hot for them. 
We train, walk & cardio play just as the sun is coming up In the mornings. Once the sun gets over the tree tops it's to hot to do much outside. After a good workout in the morning they are happy to nap during the heat of the day. Temp is set to 80 during the day and usually lay on the wood floors. 

I groom them myself and only trim the feet, tail & ears. I can't say I've ever had problems with the heat but am always cautious. I'm just as cautious when it's freezing outside to clean their frozen feet. You just sort of adapt, the double coat of a golden works to both keep them cool and keep them warm in winter. It also makes it hard to get them wet to bathe! 

This is one of those things that needed to be consider BEFORE getting a golden so at this point relax and get through it. Be kind and smart on how to deal with the heat for both you and your dog... always have cool water available and it will be fine.


----------

